# What are the conditions like mid march at Jay peak?



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am a super poor dude and the soonest I can get there is mid March. What are the chances of hitting a nice powder day that late in the season? I am trying to convince my buddy to go but he is being so whiney saying the conditions will suck and it will be a wasted trip. It's frustrating to say the least. We have been talking about a 2 or so day trip for around this time this year for almost 2 years now. He booked a 2 day trip with his woman for vday at sunday river so now he is trying to bail on me. He has been bailing on me all year really.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Prime320 said:


> I am a super poor dude and the soonest I can get there is mid March. What are the chances of hitting a nice powder day that late in the season? I am trying to convince my buddy to go but he is being so whiney saying the conditions will suck and it will be a wasted trip. It's frustrating to say the least. We have been talking about a 2 or so day trip for around this time this year for almost 2 years now. He booked a 2 day trip with his woman for vday at sunday river so now he is trying to bail on me. He has been bailing on me all year really.


The main issue here is.... FIND A NEW SNOWBOARD BUDDY. WTH, just go buy yourself even.... I hate whiners and people that back out of plans.....:dunno: just go boarding...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Mid to late march can be iffy. It has the potential to be epic or it has the potential to be terrible. Part of the issue is as temp swings start getting higher it could warm up and then refreeze. If we havent had a thaw or if it stays thawed then it will be awesome. March is kind of the in-between month. April is epic corn snow and Feb. is powder.


----------

